
Researchers find AI is bad at predicting life outcomes - toomuchtodo
https://venturebeat.com/2020/03/30/ai-is-bad-at-predicting-gpa-grit-eviction-job-training-layoffs-and-material-hardship/
======
toomuchtodo
Mods: Had to editorialize because everything stock from the article exceeded
HN title limits. Do as you see fit based on article contents.

Title: Researchers find AI is bad at predicting GPA, grit, eviction, job
training, layoffs, and material hardship

Abstract: A paper coauthored by over 112 researchers across 160 data and
social science teams found that AI and statistical models, when used to
predict six life outcomes for children, parents, and households, weren’t very
accurate even when trained on 13,000 data points from over 4,000 families.
They assert that the work is a cautionary tale on the use of predictive
modeling, especially in the criminal justice system and social support
programs.

Paper:
[https://www.eurekalert.org/file/jrnls/pnas/pdfs/pnas.2019150...](https://www.eurekalert.org/file/jrnls/pnas/pdfs/pnas.201915006.pdf)

